# RB Series Engines.... ehh Legal... maybe...



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Ok... I know this topic may have been covered or something, but I just have a few questions:
Skyline are illegal in the United States unless LEGALIZED by Motorex  (gotta love em)
However, i know that basically the entire Skyline is illegal in the U.S...... like the crash and safety tests and ratings.....
Also there is something with the emissions which pollutes the air or something.... beyond the maximum limits for the U.S. (i think, not 100% accurate on this)

But lets say I were to go out, save some money and swap in an RB20DET into my "new" 280ZX. Now.... does anyone know if and how this would be drivable on the street legally? 
If i got some crazy cataytic converter or something would I be able to drive it?

I do know that this swap has been done, into an 240SX (S13) as well and an old 260Z. But.... are they legal?

If not... and I were to get a JapSpec SR20DET and put it in, I assume it would be legal, as long as my insurance company was aware of it..... 

Would this be the same situation?

and yes i did read this... RB series legal? (too much BS in that thread)


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Engines are legal only so long as they can pass the emissions standards of your particular state/city. IIRC, the SR20DET will not pass California emissions tests, but in states without such stringent standards, then it doesn't matter.

Find out if Colorado has any emissions regulations and then talk to a place familiar with RB20 emissions numbers to see if it can pass. If Colorado doesn't have any such restrictions, go for it. An engine by itself is not "illegal."


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

sweet


----------

